# Focus RS Ultimate Green Detail



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Here we have my Focus RS mk2 in ultimate green

Anyway weather wasn't great for pictures which was a shame but still look good in my opinion. Id detailed the car earlier this year so didn't take much to bring it back up to its former glory.

No before pics or during just these afer pics.

Products used:
Meguairs Shampoo Plus
lambs Wool Mit
Various Brushes
EZ Detail Wheel brush
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
AutoSmart Tardis
CLB Car Care Detox Iron remover
Drying Towel
Meguiars Degreaser
Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner
3M Ultrafina
CLB Trim Care
Celeste Dettaglio V2
AutoGlym Tyre Shine
CLB Trim Care
Rain X Glass Cleaner

Those are just the products I used on this occasion but have many more, however alot I don't tend to use. Haven't bought any new items for a while would really like to try a few Autofinesse products etc and need a new wash mitt. If anyone can recommend anything new to the market then feel free.































































































































My favourite shot:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely motor mate, how come your selling it.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I would love one of these. Sadly out of my price range.😭😭

Your look cracking. Best of luck with selling buddy.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i WILL own one of these in my lifetime! just finishing off buying an house then on the big save for one!


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i WILL own one of these in my lifetime! just finishing off buying an house then on the big save for one!


Wise man. Best thing I ever did was buy my house. get your money in bricks and mortar then worry about cars. All be worth it one day but can definitely recommend you buying one of these or even a Focus ST



rob267 said:


> I would love one of these. Sadly out of my price range.😭😭
> 
> Your look cracking. Best of luck with selling buddy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Cheers much appreciated



chongo said:


> Lovely motor mate, how come your selling it.


Basically Ive owned 2 focus ST's prior to this and as much as an awesome car it is I just fancy a change. Its a lot of money to have in car when i still really fancy cars such as a M3 E90, C63 AMG Coupe, Audi RS5 etc. Hoping to sell it soon then get myself a winter runner about and source one of the above hopefully erly next year.

I know ill miss this car but I say that about most of the cars Ive owned. These cars though everywhere you go people tend to stop and comment about it. Fords really did tick all the boxes when they made these cars shame the MK3 RS is only 5drs.


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely car. Love it in the orange.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

Hate that car, but looks nice


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I much prefer this model to the new one, I like performance cars that have an attitude about them and look aggressive and this one does that, Looking great and all ready for one luck new owner.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I much prefer this model to the new one, I like performance cars that have an attitude about them and look aggressive and this one does that, Looking great and all ready for one luck new owner.
> 
> View attachment 48774


along with that 5 pot noise too :argie::argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Stunning condition fair play


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

great looking car, i have always liked these:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and love this colour rs or the blue


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

atrose81 said:


> Lovely car. Love it in the orange.


They didn't make the RS in orange :devil:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks fantastic and colour is epic! If your in the market for a new wash mitt, check out a Dooka wash pad, may not be a mitt, but it's brilliant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

I had the pleasure of driving one of these a few weeks back.....for all of about 20 yards but what a lovely engine noise. That colour may not be to everyone's taste but I do have a soft spot for it. I would definately go for one if it wasn't so impractical for my family!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

wilkie1980 said:


> I had the pleasure of driving one of these a few weeks back.....for all of about 20 yards but what a lovely engine noise. That colour may not be to everyone's taste but I do have a soft spot for it. I would definately go for one if it wasn't so impractical for my family!


I've got one...and a 5 year old little girl...proof they are completely practical! Buy one! (Disclaimer mine never leaves the garage and daughter has been in it
Once and never again lol):


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

every nice


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

mb1 said:


> every nice


Cheers



G105ALY said:


> I've got one...and a 5 year old little girl...proof they are completely practical! Buy one! (Disclaimer mine never leaves the garage and daughter has been in it
> Once and never again lol):


Ive seen your RS over on RSOC i think mate really nice. I was tempted to have ,y wheels done a similar colour however Ive kept them original along with the rest of the car. I use my car daily and even take my 6 year old son to football every saturday in it so i can relate to what your saying about your daughter ha


wilkie1980 said:


> I had the pleasure of driving one of these a few weeks back.....for all of about 20 yards but what a lovely engine noise. That colour may not be to everyone's taste but I do have a soft spot for it. I would definately go for one if it wasn't so impractical for my family!


Take one out on the open roads and youll appreciate how good these cars are. Cheers



JayMac said:


> Looks fantastic and colour is epic! If your in the market for a new wash mitt, check out a Dooka wash pad, may not be a mitt, but it's brilliant!
> Yes I am actually. i will do il get one ordered my other wash mitt has seen better days now call it the OCD in me ha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bazz said:


> great job and love this colour rs or the blue


I really wanted white or blue but couldn't find any nice ones about. Found this little gem and had to have it based on its condition alone.



chris.t said:


> great looking car, i have always liked these:thumb:


Cheers.



Justin2 said:


> Stunning condition fair play


Cheers its been very well looked after by its previous 2 owners aswell as me.



tonyy said:


> Very nice :thumb:


Cheers



LewisChadwick7 said:


> along with that 5 pot noise too :argie::argie:


The 5 Pot sounds awesome in both the RS and the ST!! I really like them.



Soul boy 68 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I much prefer this model to the new one, I like performance cars that have an attitude about them and look aggressive and this one does that, Looking great and all ready for one luck new owner.
> 
> View attachment 48774


Yes Ford really pulled it off with this RS i love the look of them and its not untill you actually drive one that you realise how wide they actually are.



LSpec said:


> Hate that car, but looks nice


Each to their own i suppose.


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Well the car left before Christmas. I hope the new owner enjoys it as much as i did :wave:


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

stunning love that rs


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Lush!!! Very nice motor.


----------



## David_ (Dec 28, 2015)

Stunning RS that  Right colour too!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I still have my number plate on retention. I had it on a Mk1 FRS and then lent it to my mum who had it on her Mk2 FRS


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha, your mum drives an RS!! 

Why did you sell it?


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> Ha, your mum drives an RS!!
> 
> Why did you sell it?


She did do for a couple of years. She bought it brand new when she was 50! My Dad and I own a concours Escort Cosworth which we have had for 17 years and I had a Mk 1 FRS which I bought when it was 2 years old and I ran it for a few years before selling it as I was doing big miles and needed something more economical. I had an RS2000 before that. My Dad has only gone 6 months in the last 35/36 years without owning a Ford RS and my mum and I have had a few as well.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that's a very nice rs you got fella and you done a good job on the clean up


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I still have my number plate on retention. I had it on a Mk1 FRS and then lent it to my mum who had it on her Mk2 FRS


Love that number plate :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you sell it in the end fella?


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Did you sell it in the end fella?


Last post of page 2:

Well the car left before Christmas. I hope the new owner enjoys it as much as I did :wave:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely Jubbly, best looking RS to date.


----------

